# Canadian Bacon



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Decided to make some Canadian bacon since I can seem to get any pork bellies anymore. Turned out pretty good!


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

We sell bellies at publix 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Dang that looks awesome..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Never quite understood Canadian bacon. To me it's just ham, made out of some other part of hog. But yours looks wonderful though.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Never quite understood Canadian bacon. To me it's just ham, made out of some other part of hog. But yours looks wonderful though.


It's blasphemy to call that bacon, it's ham.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

what cut is that, whole loin?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep, pork loin


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bellies on sale at publix this week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

all Publix? or just specific locations


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Should be of the pensacola publix. Call your local store amd they will tell you if they have it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

